# pics from Mutawintji NP, NSW



## moloch05 (Apr 29, 2008)

In October, 2006, I went on a quick trip to far western New South Wales. While there, I spent a couple of nights at Mutawintji National Park. This park is located north of the Barrier Highway between Wilcannia and Broken Hill. Mutawintji is a beautiful park that protects rugged gorges some of which have permanent water. The park is home to a number of relict populations of animals more typical of the centre. Examples include Stimson's Python (_Antaresia stimsoni_), a recently discovered population of Centralian Rock Skink (_Egernia margaretae_), Freckled Monitor (_Varanus tristis tristis_), Tawny Rock-Dragon (_Ctenophorus decresii_) and New South Wales' only population of the endangered Yellow-footed Rock Wallaby. Mutawintji is also home to 12 species of geckos according to a sign at the visitor's centre. An excellent online paper about the reptiles of the park may be found at http://www.rzsnsw.org.au/AZJun05 trial/Swan&Foster.pdf.

The park has a good campground complete with showers. The trail systems are well marked. 

Here are a few habitat shots.
... the gorge country, with water in places:
































... dry creek bed






... mulga flats













I had good success while at Mutawintji and took a number of photos. 

Gibber Gecko (_Diplodactylus byrnei_). This was the first Gibber Gecko that I had ever encountered. It really was a nicely patterned gecko.





... cleaning its eye






Box-patterned Gecko (_Diplodactylus steindachneri_)
















_Gehyra variegata_











Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus levis levis_). A tick is visible on its chin. I found this gecko by chance when I was turning the car around on a mulga flat:
















Beaked Gecko (_Rhynchoedura ornata_). These were a common species.












Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Strophurus ciliaris_)







Thick-tailed Gecko (_Underwoodisaurus [Nephrurus] milii_). This race seems more brightly coloured than those from the Warrumbungles.










... a juvenile







_Ctenotus sp._ Does anyone recognize this species? It was large and lived along a dry creek bed. I think that it may be a very pale Eastern Striped Skink (_C. robustus_) but am not certain. It was shy and this was the only pic that I was able to take.






_Cryptoblepharus sp._






Tree Skink (_Egernia striolata_)






_Morethia boulengeri_






Shingleback (_Tiliqua rugosa_)

... near Wilcannia





... Mutawintji






Tawny Rock Dragon (_Ctenophorus decresii_). This species has a limited distribution in New South Wale. Tawny Dragons were a beautiful species that were common on rocky outcrops in the park. Here was the typical habitat where these dragons could be seen.
















... female in the foreground, male in the background






... nicely marked male






Central Bearded Dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_)






_Tympanocryptis tetraporiphora_






Gould's Monitor (_Varanus gouldii_)











Curl Snake (_Suta suta_). This was the only snake that I found in the park.






It would be nice to see this park when it was not so dry and also when the feral goat population had been reduced. These animals were present in plague proportions and even strolled through the campground in the morning. They must do an incredible amount of damage to the native plants.


Regards,
David


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 29, 2008)

nice pics good job thnx for sharing


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 29, 2008)

You did well. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks again david, great pics of an awesome place.
The pair of Tawny Rock Dragon on the rocks is a very cool shot and the sandy looks fat and healthy.
Do you remove ticks at all or leave them on?


----------



## hornet (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics david, been wanting to see NSW tawny's for a while now but could only find pics of SA animals


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 29, 2008)

once again, awsome thread. love all the gecko photos, you always find so much


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 29, 2008)

not enough snake ones but great pics anyway thanks..


----------



## jordo (Apr 29, 2008)

Top pics as always David, you got a great variety of lizards.
How'd you get a good shot of that Cryptoblepharus skink, the damn things never sit still for me


----------



## callith (Apr 29, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Chris.j (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pics David, I always enjoy reading your threads.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments.

ssssnakeman,
No, I did not remove the tick and actually, I did not even notice it at night. I only saw it later in the photos. The goannas did look nice and healthy despite the drought conditions.


jordo,
I know what you mean about Cryptoblepharus. They often are so wary.


Regards,
David


----------



## whatsup (Apr 29, 2008)

gday david

cool pics as usual. the goats just trash the place.they leave nothing untouched. we were out at Currawinya np and they are everywhere out there.they literally push trees and shrubs over to eat and eat it until there is nothing left.


----------



## thals (Apr 29, 2008)

Love every single one of your shots. 

Glad to see you had a great time in that gorgeous environment


----------



## nathancl (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Moloch 

the population of _Egernia margaretae _has recently been reclassified as _egernia whitii _


nice pictures 
love the ciliaris 

Nathan


----------



## anguskennedy (Apr 29, 2008)

Amazing photos - love it!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments. I am glad that the photos are enjoyed -- I had great fun taking them.

nathancl,
Do you have a reference that I view? I did a quick but not thorough search and did not find the merge article. I did see this from 2002 where Egernia margaretae was considered distinct. Where the other montane relatives merged with E. whitii as well?

http://www.publish.csiro.au/paper/ZO01065.htm

Regards,
David


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 29, 2008)

Great Pictures David ,fantastic Geckos.Does anyone go shooting out that way,are they allowed to shoot feral goats there.Sounds like a good job for Aps hunters (past thread by others). Im sure spring time there would be a sight with all the wild flowers coming up. Thanx for sharing.


----------

